# Video of Animated Dragon HalloWeekends



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

This thread could go in any number of forums so move it where it needs to be. I shot some video of the new animated Dragon prop in Cedar Point's HalloWeekends Fear Faire Medieval-themed outdoor haunted walk-thru attraction. I know nothing about the prop or it's mechanism other than what you see. The beginning movements of the head & arms reminds me of ALIENS.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqo5Ocp4lDw[/nomedia]


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a cool prop, I saw it in person at Transworld this year, it was new from scarefactory.

It's about the third one down on this page http://www.scarefactory.com/NEW_FOR_2007.html


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Cool I knew someone would know who made it. I updated the video description to give them credit fwiw.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW, I've never been to their site before - they have some wicked cool shinizle. Gave me a lot of awesome prop ideas for future yard haunt themes.

Thanks!

-TM


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

That's one of the main reasons to go to Transworld every year. They do come out with some really cool props.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! and only $6000.00?! I hope they have a coupon!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

At least he's cheaper than the $20k Rock Monster they bought or leased or got used [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsMFjvn2U5k[/nomedia]. There's a thread somewhere on here about Rock Monster where we were alterted to the fact that he has his own myspace page  At least they don't have to feed these guys (I don't think):googly:


----------

